# New wyndham timeshare announced for portland?



## TUGBrian (Nov 12, 2014)

http://koin.com/2014/11/11/timeshare-hotel-planned-for-historic-waterfront/


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 12, 2014)

Very interesting... thanks for posting.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 12, 2014)

I agree - interesting that they're looking to do another ground-up build, rather than taking over an existing thing. Right now Wyndham is about the only major I can think of building new resorts.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 12, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> I agree - interesting that they're looking to do another ground-up build, rather than taking over an existing thing. Right now Wyndham is about the only major I can think of building new resorts.



Marriott just completed Phase 8 in Palm Desert


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 12, 2014)

Wasn't the last major build in a historical district "La Belle Maison"? ... I personally feel is a great resort & has valet parking only.

This could be a really nice place except under the NEW idea of point structure would cost be a bloody large pile of points to stay there. :ignore:


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 12, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Marriott just completed Phase 8 in Palm Desert



I stand corrected.  

Still, with Wyndham opening Avon and now potentially this, they must think the economy is going to continue up.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 12, 2014)

Phase 9 is approved, just not started


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 12, 2014)

They have tried to bring in a Portland resort for Worldmark since 2008.  The first try was cancelled due to the recession and then it seemed to be revived in 2012 and then nothing for the last year and a half.  This may be that same project; the same architect firm is involved and the description of the building fits:  http://serapdx.com/projects/world-mark-by-wyndham/
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16905

However, the location is different so they may be looking for a suitable spot.   

Sue


----------



## sparty (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes this is great news.. 

Lori Ford from Wyndham Communications is confirming they are definitely interested in Portland but said Wyndham won't give any more details.

It's crazy Worldmark has such a strong presence in the Pacific Northwest but doesn't have a resort in Portland.


----------

